# I have a dell studio xps 435mt icore i7 processor.



## evgeney96 (Mar 29, 2010)

Is it possible to overclock it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no manufacturers like dell, compaq, HP etc lock the bios so you cant alter the settings. This is so nobody messes about with the settings and knackers the computer then puts in a false warranty claim.

This is why people who overclock build their own systems.


----------



## evgeney96 (Mar 29, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> no manufacturers like dell, compaq, HP etc lock the bios so you cant alter the settings. This is so nobody messes about with the settings and knackers the computer then puts in a false warranty claim.
> 
> This is why people who overclock build their own systems.


ah I'm tempted to sell the computer all together now..
Say I sold the motherboard and bought a new one, would I be able to overclock?
can you offer an recommendation?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

how much do you want to spend. good overclocking motherboards can cost £200 or $300 or even more.

you can overclock any cpu but all depends on the other hardware since you have a dell I would be very wary of the psu because oem manufacturers generally use crap power supplies and this is very important when overclocking, it is also a good idea to have good cooling so you need to make sure your case can cool the cpu enough.

remember when you overclock anything connected to the FSB on the motherboard is going to be faster and that needs more power from the psu and inturn it creates more heat.

personally if I were you I would just sell the entire system and build a new one so you can make sure you have the best components and optimal cooling and efficiency. I never buy my own computers since you can build powerful ones for cheaper than buying one.


----------

